# Get your flu shot yet?



## Grampa Don (Sep 27, 2018)

I got mine at CVS this morning, the extra heavy dose for seniors.  I'm not convinced they do much, but the wife will bug me if I don't.  Last winter I got the flu anyway.

Don


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 27, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I got mine at CVS this morning, the extra heavy dose for seniors.  I'm not convinced they do much, but the wife will bug me if I don't.  Last winter I got the flu anyway.
> 
> Don



Really? You got the flu after the shot was taken?   Was it as bad as what it would have been without the shot?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes, over a week ago. Now I have to get the other pneumonia shot. There are two. I need the one ending in 23, said my doc at my checkup but she was out of it that day.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 27, 2018)

Haven't decided yet.  Only got the flu shot once years ago when it was required for volunteering at the hospital.  Had no problem or side effect from it.

I also never get the flu but I'm feeling more fragile this year, so I might.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm going to Target today and will get my flu shot then (high dose for seniors).

P.S. Only got the flu one time in my life, and that was when I wasn't getting flu shots.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 27, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Really? You got the flu after the shot was taken?   Was it as bad as what it would have been without the shot?



I don't know.  I was feeling pretty crummy for a while.  I guess there are different strains of flu, and maybe this one wasn't covered by the shot.  

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2018)

Haven't taken the flu shot in many years and don't intend to this year.  Last time I had the flu was when I was getting the shots.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 27, 2018)

Hubby and I got ours a couple weeks ago at our local pharmacy. We tried to tell the kids (49/44) they need to get theirs because they always get sick every year, but they aren't going to get them.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2018)

The wife and had to stop at Walmart today so we got our shots there.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 27, 2018)

Will get the senior shot at Walgreens next month. Had the actual flu one year I did not get the shot and thought I was going to die.  Always get it now especially after my stroke as my doc says my immune system is comprised.  Have not had even a cold for years.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 28, 2018)

I can't get the flu shot for nearly three more weeks. Doctor gave me a shot in the knee on the 14th and said I  had to wait a month to get the flu shot.

The shot in the knee sure helped. I haven't had any pain at all.


----------



## MsMeerkat (Sep 28, 2018)

Getting mine on the 8th of October. I get one as a carer for my elderly father.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Haven't taken the flu shot in many years and don't intend to this year.  Last time I had the flu was when I was getting the shots.


I don’t get it either and don’t get the flu either


----------



## IKE (Sep 28, 2018)

I get one every year right around Halloween.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2018)

Flu season has started up here in upstate NY. ERs are filling up already.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Haven't taken the flu shot in many years and don't intend to this year.  Last time I had the flu was when I was getting the shots.



Same here no flu shots, and I had a Asian Flu in 1956 and maybe some small flues over the years but keep my immune system strong with my trusty supplements.  Don't like all those chemicals shot into my body.  It's funny where we've come to, I'm going to the market to get my flu shot.  Sometimes I hear them announcing at the market get a 10% discount on your groceries if you get the flu shot today.  Pharma is desperate to pump us full of their drugs.  

I guess so many feel a comfort with these shots.  Not me.  I feel most comfort in being my own doctor as best I can.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2018)

I   never get one.  I hate  needles  going  into  my flesh !    Never had the flu anyway.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 30, 2018)

*I usually get mine at Walgreens for free.  At least I did when I was on husband's insurance. Hope it still is now.  Trying to get my husband to come too. But, he sees his doctor next month anyway, and I know he gets one there every year anyway.*


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 2, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I got mine at CVS this morning, the extra heavy dose for seniors.  I'm not convinced they do much, but the wife will bug me if I don't.  Last winter I got the flu anyway.
> 
> Don



Was it the real flu (influenza of some kind) or just a very bad something else.  I had the real influenza (can't remember what kind) years ago and I've had flu shots ever since.  I've never had influenza again, but did get some bad upper respiratory stuff -- nothing that came anywhere near to how sick I was with that influenza, though.  I was seriously afraid I was going to die of it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 2, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Was it the real flu (influenza of some kind) or just a very bad something else.  I had the real influenza (can't remember what kind) years ago and I've had flu shots ever since.  I've never had influenza again, but did get some bad upper respiratory stuff -- nothing that came anywhere near to how sick I was with that influenza, though.  I was seriously afraid I was going to die of it.



I don't really know.  Maybe it wasn't the flu.  I just remember feeling pretty rough for about a week.  At any rate, I'll keep getting the shots.

Don


----------



## Don M. (Oct 2, 2018)

I've never gotten any of these "recommended" flu or pneumonia, etc., shots.  It seems that every year, after everyone has rushed to get the shots, the news reports that most of them are only marginally effective.  I just try to avoid crowds during the height of these seasons, and practice good hygiene habits.  My wife got the flu shot about 3 years ago, and was almost bed ridden for several days afterwards.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 2, 2018)

My flu shot is *antioxidants* and keeping immune system strong and YES avoiding crowds and keeping hands away from mouth.


----------



## Colleen (Oct 2, 2018)

Back in 1995 I was working for a pharmacy and got the flu so bad that I was down in bed for over a week. Our bathroom was upstairs and I had to crawl on my hands and knees to get up there. It was terrible. I probably should have been hospitalized because I was so dehydrated. I had no one to take care of me at the time.

Ever since then I get a flu shot. To my way of thinking, your playing Russian Roulette as you get older if you don't get a flu shot. I'm not a good gambler so I would rather get it and not worry about being exposed by someone in a grocery store. 

I hope all of you that opt not to get one stay healthy this flu season.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 2, 2018)

Colleen, true we all have our own ways to keep healthy and for me injecting in my body and  what's in those vaccines is  just not for me.  I'm just too holistic.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 2, 2018)

i got my flu shot today--i had the flu when i was younger and it left me weak for a month or more


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 2, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i got my flu shot today--i had the flu when i was younger and it left me weak for a month or more



I too had flu at 18, Asian Flu, and it was bad, but here I am 80 and don't get flu shots in the dark but keep my own immune system in good shape.    Too too many don't.   I keep Oscillo handy for in case I feel it may come on..works every time for me.  No shots for me.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 2, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I too had flu at 18, Asian Flu, and it was bad, but here I am 80 and don't get flu shots in the dark but keep my own immune system in good shape.    Too too many don't.   I keep Oscillo handy for in case I feel it may come on..works every time for me.  No shots for me.



I wonder what you would think of this article.

Don


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 2, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I wonder what you would think of this article.
> 
> Don



Don, I have been using homeopathics for many years and two are in my sleep combo.  I sleep good due to what I take.  MOST of the world but not the U.S. use homeopathics.  Pharma will do all in their power to discredit Alternative Holistic remedies due to the Pharma $$$$$$$$$$.  I don't trust pharma as far as I can throw them, every drug comes with a possible side effect and I've had some in my life.  

And on articles working to discredit alternatives, look at who's getting paid.  

Why won't pharma "lords" make drugs that give no side effects...because they need people to take the first drug and then the drug that is recommended to help with the first drug side effects...it's a vicious cycle.  Side effect after side effect and more drugs $$$$$$$.

Oscillo has worked for me and I would not be without it.

I trust it and  you trust "shots" in the dark.  

On Vit C if one gets a bit of loose stool, take a little less.  Otherwise Vit C is so valuable for for much and of course my powerful Grape Seed Extract.   Take care.


On this subject of choices and thinking back to my own parents who both lived into early and mid 90's, mom was Open to alt med as soon as Prevention magazine came out about 60 yrs ago, and dad has a mind closed tight tight tight.  Not open to other than drugs.  I find this very true of so many women vs men.  But there are exceptions in some men I run into, not many.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm certainly not defending the pharmaceutical companies.  I find their advertising and pricing despicable.  And I agree, any drug, even aspirin, has side effects.  Most prescriptions don't really cure anything.  They just have to show some statistical improvement in symptoms to be approved by the FDA.  I would be the last one to try to change your medication.  I just thought it was an interesting article.

By the way, I'm 79.  I sleep fine and I don't take any pills.

Don


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 2, 2018)

Don, we do agree in many ways.

But again, who writes the articles, who gets paid to discredit what they are trying to do.  

And you are fortunate to sleep good and no aids, for me everything changed at menopause and arthritis pain advancing.  So I found thru my work a combo to give me 8-10 hrs of pretty good sleep.
I'm on another group and sleep is a huge issue for so many.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2018)

I have been hit with "for real" influenza twice in this lifetime.   It was a week of absolute misery both times.  

I get my flu shot tomorrow.  Even if it's only marginally effective it's a better bet than not getting the vaccine.  At least that's how I see it.    
(I don't love big pharma by any means, but am also not willing to cut my nose to spite my face.)

Point of fact: the condition of one's immune systems has very little relationship to who gets the flu or how ill that person might become.  Indeed, the influenza is noted for felling the most vigorous and healthy among us because of the counter-attacks our immune systems launch against the virus.        

If you have any interest in learning how the flu attacks, why those infected feel fine one night and wake up feeling like a truck hit them, and why the 1918 flu was so deadly, I can highly recommend, "The Great Influenza: the Story of the Deadliest Pandemic in History" by John M. Barry.  There's probably a copy at your local library.  It is a spectacularly well researched, fascinating account of how this pandemic unfolded.  

After reading it I have never gone through a flu season being armed (pun intended) with a fresh vaccine.


----------



## Colleen (Oct 3, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I have been hit with "for real" influenza twice in this lifetime.   It was a week of absolute misery both times.
> 
> I get my flu shot tomorrow.  Even if it's only marginally effective it's a better bet than not getting the vaccine.  At least that's how I see it.
> (I don't love big pharma by any means, but am also not willing to cut my nose to spite my face.)
> ...



I'm with you, StarSong  I remember all too vividly how sick I was and I won't ever let my defenses down again. Besides...I don't pay anything for a flu shot so it's no money out of my pocket.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 3, 2018)

I hope you are all protected with all this stuff shot into you.  Good luck

https://www.healthline.com/health/cold-flu/flu-shot-ingredients

I'll continue to support my own system with none of the above.  And have been for decades.


----------



## Linda W. (Oct 11, 2018)

I'll see my pc later this month for my flu shot. Hoping for a less severe flu year than the last!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 12, 2018)

Got it today!!!


----------



## IKE (Oct 14, 2018)

Got mine yesterday morning.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I have been hit with "for real" influenza twice in this lifetime.   It was a week of absolute misery both times.
> 
> I get my flu shot tomorrow.  Even if it's only marginally effective it's a better bet than not getting the vaccine.  At least that's how I see it.
> (I don't love big pharma by any means, but am also not willing to cut my nose to spite my face.)
> ...


My brother just sent me an article about the 1918 influenza outbreak. Young healthy people were hit hardest. I think 20-30 yr range. They should have had better immune systems.
My mother was born in 1919. The story goes that  if my grandfather hadn't have gotten the flu (or maybe just because of the outbreak- need to re-read) which prevented him from going to fight the war then my mother might not have been born.
Therefore no hearlady......gasp!
One of my mother's big rules of life was "don't spit". I always thought that was a etiquette thing however it was disease prevention. Very serious in those days and should be now.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2018)

hearlady said:


> My brother just sent me an article about the 1918 influenza outbreak. Young healthy people were hit hardest. I think 20-30 yr range. They should have had better immune systems.
> My mother was born in 1919. The story goes that  if my grandfather hadn't have gotten the flu (or maybe just because of the outbreak- need to re-read) which prevented him from going to fight the war then my mother might not have been born.
> Therefore no hearlady......gasp!
> One of my mother's big rules of life was "don't spit". I always thought that was a etiquette thing however it was disease prevention. Very serious in those days and should be now.



The reason the 20-30 year olds were hit the hardest were BECAUSE of their healthy immune systems.  With certain illnesses the body's counter-attack to the virus is what causes (or contributes mightily) to the victim's death. 

My grandmother was 17 and nearly died of the flu.  The doctors told my great-grandmother that their daughter would either get better or not.  There was nothing they could do or recommend beyond than fluids and rest.  Obviously she was among the lucky ones who survived.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2018)

p.s.  Got my flu shot today!  Crossing that sucker off my list of things to do!


----------

